# What are my chances of USC, UCLA, Chapman, LMU?



## CC Chainey (May 21, 2006)

Hi,
I'm looking to be a Film Production major at USC, UCLA, Chapman, or Loyola Marymount, and am wondering what my chances of getting in are.
My junior year GPA was a 4.67, I got a 2220 on the SAT, I'm the top of my class, President of my choral group, and won the Performing Arts award at my school last year.
I'm taking a course on Understanding and Creating Movies at Cal this summer, but my efforts to make my own film are failing me (I have the script though).
I know I have to write a killer essay, but I'm not sure how many items I should put on my Portfolio List, or what exactly I can put on it as far as written stuff goes.


----------



## DomRicco (May 21, 2006)

You should be fine for all the above.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (May 21, 2006)

Hello, I'm the President of the United States. What do you think i need to do to get into Halliburton?

Seriously, I dont see how they couldn't take you. UC's love the numbers and you sure as hell have them. Keep working on the script and of course a killer movie to go along with it would seal the deal, but i think you're in perfect shape. Those sound more like Ivy League credentials than LMU's.


----------

